# Not beautiful, but different!



## goofy trains (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a link to my Halloween video showing my haunted candy loader building...


http://littlefwrr.com/videos.html


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

That looks like fun. Nice job.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is exactly what I was talking about in another forum. 

What a great idea 

I like it 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool! 

Great way to promote trains too! 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's super.... What a great way to entertain the folks and promote trains....


----------

